

RTX2010 radiation-hardened microprocessor - robin_reala
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RTX2010

======
davelnewton
I still say Forth is one of the best embedded systems languages around.

~~~
pkaye
But the fact that very few people are skilled at it makes it hard to use in
practice.

------
rdc12
Is it still being used in new projects, is there any likely hood of one (or
more) being used in Curiosity?

~~~
pkaye
I think more recent space missions use special radiation hardened Power PC
processors.

~~~
rdc12
Ah right like this [1], for some reason I thought this was a micro controller

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAD750](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAD750)

